# Halfmoon X Fantail ?



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

So I've been planning a spawn for about 3 months, but its not going to take effect for about another 4-8 months until I can get my hands on the rest of the equipment needed for the spawn.

I live in Perth and therefore the shops around me sell limited breeds of Bettas. The "best" shop I go to only carry VTs, Cts and HMs. They do have some really nice HM so I'll definitely be using a HM male. Getting a nice pair off Aquabid would be out of the question as shipping alone would cost about 70+$ to get it to Sydney, let alone Perth. The only trouble is, is that the only female the shop carry are Fantails. So my question is, what would the spawn look like? What would be their fin type?

I did some research but couldn't find any pictures or examples. I am given to understand that the Fantail does not carry any HM genes but was an important step to create the HM breed. Which would be the recessive gene and the dominant gene? 

Also I would like all of your opinion if I should go ahead with the spawn or consider a different combination. Ultimately, my goal is not to create the best of the best but rather to experiment in the different kind of betta breeds. Having said that, I do not want to bring bettas into this world with bad looking fin types and have no one to love and care for them. 

Your response will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Not sure what a fantail is, Delta maybe?


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Erm, I'm not sure if I can link pictures but here is a description

A *Fantail*, is a rounded delta tail. It looks like a fan with rounded edges (unlike the delta which has sharp edges). 
It is much wider at the ends than it is at the base, resulting in a tail that spreads out open beautifully. If you divide the tail horizontally with an imaginary line, you will have 2 symmetrical parts. Again, there is roundness of the edges. The tail angle may be wider or narrower, depending on the quality of the line. 

I cant really find the website which showed the pictures and claimed that Fan tails were a important step in making HM so I could be wrong.

Hopefully, this link does not violate any rules.
http://www.bettatalk.com/images/my_cambodian_flaring_1.JPG

Edit: Fan tails were an important step in making HM, this information is found on DarkMoon17 deviantart page. And therefore is considered a faulty trait.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

As long as a fan tail has 4 or more rays it would be fine. IMO.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

HM x Fantail may work. As MrV said, 4 rayed FT would be better. You would have to breed a lot of generations before you get true HM - keep crossing fry to HM with 8 rays because FT will be more dominant than HM. But since your LFS sells FT, they should take your fry.


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

Well since FT is a dominant gene, the spawn would be dominated by FT with little to none HM. To breed it from scratch to achieve a full HM would take too long. So I guess the HM X FT combo wont work well :x


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

If you bred them, you could always breed the best fry back to the HM parent and strenthen the HM in the fry.


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

It would work eventually, by breeding the best siblings together or back to the father. But if you're looking to get perfect halfmoons in the F1 spawn then no it won't work. All great things take time and patience.


----------



## Edifiler (Nov 28, 2011)

@tpocicat yeah that could work, but if the strongest fry turns out to be a male, I'll essentially be breeding a half HM half FT back to a female FT. Unless I get lucky and get a pair of siblings who show the HM genes. Having said that, wouldn't the new spawn by the siblings be half HM and half FT again?

@MoonShadow Well said, and I agree. I'll be working for it slowly since that is the only way for me to obtain a decent pair of bettas.


----------

